
iOS 8 bug reportedly erases iCloud Drive documents when settings are reset - uladzislau
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/29/6869107/ios-8-bug-erases-icloud-drive-documents
======
Siren_Melvold
And they have managed to do exactly the opposite of what they promised! Way to
go Apple.

